# need dimensions for wheelchair triangular lap quilt



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I need the dimensions for a triangular lap quilt for someone in a wheelchair.

I make and sell lap quilts all the time but want to make one in the shape of a triangle for my mother-in-law in the nursing home.

This would probably be a "hot" item for my little farm store too!!!

Does anybody have the dimensions for these??? thanks!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure which direction you'd want the triangle to 'sit'...just can't picture this. Most lap quilts I've seen are rectangular.

Anyhow, a suggestion would be to ask a person to sit in a chair for you and take general measurements from the waist to the toes, one side of the knees to the other, etc. And go from there...


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

two points would be on either side across the lap and then the longer point would point straight down, in other words at the front of the legs hanging down as the person sits in the wheelchair.

I guess I'll just go ahead and lay it out the best I can....but I'd still appreciate any dimensions if someone has some!!! I've got to get it finished by Saturday and I'll be quilting by hand so have to get it started this morning!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've tried googling to even see one, and I cannot find what you describe. When you get done, photos would be nice to see.

I'd think sitting down and measuring from center lap to floor on each side, then down the waist to a little longer than where feet are would be the measurements I'd take, and add seam allowance and go for it.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The triangle shape is a great idea! As someone in a wheelchair myself, I toss a lap quilt over me when I get chilled and I'm forever getting the ends tangled up in the wheels. Making it narrow at the bottom is brilliant!

I'd just have someone sit in any chair, who's about the the height of your MIL (it won't matter what type of chair, as long they are sitting straight up, because a body length is a body length); having them put their feet apart as wide as the feet rest would be in the wheel chair; then, using a cloth tape measure, measure from in 3 directions -- 

1) starting at the edge of the seat where the hips meet the seat, across to the other side of the hips that meet the seat (add a little extra to "tuck" under; 

2) from just above the waist down to the just very slightly below the ankles;

3) from one side of a foot to other side of the other foot plus a little extra for coverage, but not keeping in mind not so much as to touch to wheels.​The just draw out a pattern, tapering the sides down). You'll actually end up with more of a trapezoid shape which would work better than an actual triangle because it will give protection to the entire leg area; yet still keeps the triangular idea.


----------

